# chameleon pictures



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

eddy


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

more recent...


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

nice vieled...good pic.
I just sold off the last of my hold backs.....might start up again next year...


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

I want one!!! How big of a tank do you need for one of those buggers?


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

Mine is about 4' (height) x 2' x 2'. Probably get him a bigger one when he gets abit bigger, but he's growing quite slowly. The vivs need to be tall rather than wide.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

think i have posted this before but here is my pair


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Those are totally kick @ss. Chameleons are the best. Just one question, do they really turn white when they are scared?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

pyrokingbrand said:


> Those are totally kick @ss. Chameleons are the best. Just one question, do they really turn white when they are scared?
> [snapback]935214[/snapback]​


usually when chameleons are freaked out they will turn very dark

white would be seriously kewl though but no i have never heard of a any type of chameleon that turns all white though some do have it as a secondary coloration


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

sweet!
that last pics, is he giveing her a donkey punch?


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

They look great.....

Do males and females get on quite well. I've only got one male obviously coz two males would fight, and there were no females in the shop when i bought him. Do you think it would be too late to add a female now????


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

ronzz said:


> They look great.....
> 
> Do males and females get on quite well. I've only got one male obviously coz two males would fight, and there were no females in the shop when i bought him. Do you think it would be too late to add a female now????
> [snapback]935557[/snapback]​


its not a good idea to keep a female jsut for the sake of keeping more than one cham ina cage

they can only be together during breeding once she is obviously gravid she should be removed alowwed to lay her eggs and given a long rest period until u are ready to breed again


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

what a cute little guy!! Enter the first photo in the non-piranha photo of the month contest!!!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Those are so badass, I can never find them at my pet stores. Where could i pick one up?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

waspride said:


> Those are so badass, I can never find them at my pet stores. Where could i pick one up?
> [snapback]936815[/snapback]​


my suggestion is to avoid pet stores all together try and find a local breeder u will both save money and usually get helthier animals as most the pet store ones are eeither from farms where they are mass bred or are wild caught


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

you took it all now eat it all


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

fury said:


> you took it all now eat it all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol was waiting for someone to comment on that i get a laff out of this picture everytime i look at it


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

that pic is hilarious it looks like he's shoving his face into the food. very cute little buggers


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

00nothing said:


> waspride said:
> 
> 
> > Those are so badass, I can never find them at my pet stores. Where could i pick one up?
> ...


Any breeders have sites online? Or any sites online where i could order one?


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

have you submitted that to non p potm? that would win for sure!


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

im planning on buying one in a few days from the web. one good site is SSChams.com or go to reptibid and look at the classifieds.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn them guys are cool looking


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

SO Jealous....Want one sooooo BAD.


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

Thats a cute little fella! Does yours shed its skin very often and is it very aggressive?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'd love to get a cham. But they are definitely a full time commitment and their needs are many. Definitely NOT for the novice keeper. And NOT for someone who likes to handle their animals a lot. Chams are basically display animals and should be treated as such. Not to mention they die off if kept in a regular tank, which SO many people do. (I know a guy who went out and bought a 220 gallon tank to use as his cham's enclosure, only to have the cham die on him. Pitty no one asked him what he would be keeping in it.)


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

very nice pics


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

nice


----------



## paulpaul (May 5, 2005)

what do u mean like he had a 220 gallona dn it died like plz explain and how many could u keep in a 33 gallon could u keep two?


----------



## paulpaul (May 5, 2005)

got board lol


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

paulpaul said:


> what do u mean like he had a 220 gallona dn it died like plz explain and how many could u keep in a 33 gallon could u keep two?
> [snapback]1021882[/snapback]​


glass tanks dont have free flowing air and are not ventilated like mesh/screen cages. because there is no air flowing the tank is a breeding ground for bacteria,and chameleons are very delicate animals and can get respritory infections easily.

you can only have one in a cage, unless they are babies then you can have them together for about 2 months i think.

heres a link if your interested....
http://www.animalarkshelter.org/cin/


----------



## paulpaul (May 5, 2005)

but what about that other guy he has two and i think on is a adult and the other isnt


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

My cham is more friendly now. Every day he comes to the front of his cage and i let him out.

He loves to sit on my windowsil esp when the sun is out. He just sits and stares outside for ages.

Took him in the garden the other day when it was warm it was really funny to watch him move slowly across the grass he held his tail really straight never seen him do that before and he kept swaying as tho he was moving with the wind


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Man, I might be getting a cham soon, know any good wire/mesh cages for sale? 30 H x25 L x18 D would good dimensions.


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

just make one-it'd only be like 15$ in supplies


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

my favorite reptile!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

acb said:


> just make one-it'd only be like 15$ in supplies
> [snapback]1035724[/snapback]​


yeah im gointo make a outdoor enclouser for my mangrove and 2 dragons. it cost a whole lot cheaper then buyin the cages.

J-Rod


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

i take my gators out in my back yard when its warm


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

really nice lookin, we got a few of them at my work right now.


----------

